

Wikidata II - dalek2point3
http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2014/10/30/wikidata-ii/

======
mlinksva
Hi, I wrote that a few weeks ago, just a blog post appreciation of Wikidata,
nothing original. Summary: [http://www.wikidata.org](http://www.wikidata.org)
launched 2 years ago, following various much older proposals for structured
data in wikipedia. Will allow for more cross-language collaboration, better
info availability in smaller languages, much more...check out the coolest/most
impactful development in wiki-land.

